# nano iwagumi



## DarXidE (May 4, 2011)

hello this is my 1st post on this forums after meny months of reading and researching here

ive decided to try a nano iwagumi using the DSM thats three firsts for me.
i plan on growing HC and housing/breeding shrimp.

tank specs are:
2 gallon diy acrylic with sump/overflow (i made it for SW a few years back but figure i could use it to hide heater/filter pick up/dropchecker, really everything but the filter return)
26w 6500k cfl spiral with walmart clipon desk lamp
paintball co2
fluval stratum substrate (a little large for HC i know)
phosban reactor (also from SW) turned into a small can filter witch is also cycling in an established tank

i planted the hc about a week ago, filled the sump/overflow and turned the heater on to help the substrate warm and also keep the tank moist. i am also bubbleing co2 in the sump. sealed it with plastic and light it 16hrs a day

anyways i have a few questions.
1st i would like to know how long it takes for hc to root, i dont really need it to fill in because i ploanted heavy. but the stratum is a little large in size and i dont want it to float up on me.

2nd is this enough/ the right light for me

3rd since i cannot time my co2 im worried about ODing co2 at night and woundered if i can shut the filter off for a period during the night or if the shrimp are hardy enough for it not to bother them (red cherry)

any suggestions would be appreciated

hard scape


















after planting


















1 week old


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks good for 1 week. the light will be fine, if not too much. look at the HC pressed against the glass. once you see deep white roots going down, you will know that its rooting. 
You can just leave the filter on at night no?


----------



## genomer (Mar 29, 2011)

1) IME, happy HC roots rather quickly. I wouldn't expect you would need to wait more than 2 weeks to flood the tank given the density you achieved with such thick planting.

2) Yes, that will be more than enough; too much IMO. I would raise the light fixture a few inches. Not saying it's impossible, but iwugamis have their own set of challenges due to the relatively light plant biomass. Be careful with that bulb 

3) Don't sweat the CO2 issue. I run mine 24/7 and I've never encountered an issue.


----------



## DarXidE (May 4, 2011)

Thx for the reply, I'm glad to hear hc roots quickly as I am very unpatient. And as for the light I do have a 15w 6500k but it's for horizontal mounting so... Ill just raise the light a little


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you can just look at the HC and see how its rooting...


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

really neat. I especially like the one rock that is pointing up in the back. My focus is drawn to it every time I look at the photo. very cool.


----------



## DarXidE (May 4, 2011)

well here are a few updates

at 11 days i couldnt resist anymore and i flooding it










i placed a papertowel over hc and filled. im was glad to see water remained clear and no floating hc

here is the tank at about 18 days now.



















and the cherry shrimp










the hc has really grown in sence submersing ( im guessing because it had 10 days to root b4 flooding) and no floaters!

anyways a few more questions, 1st where can i find a pair of curved tipped scissors to trim hc. sence it is such a small tank i cant get normal scissors square to the substrate.

2nd how meny adult shimp can i house in this (2 gallons of water) tank

3rd id like to dose ei, 3x macro 3x micro a week. how meny ppm of n, p, k should i aim for PER dose so i do not bother shrimp?

any other questions/comments are welcome


----------



## DarXidE (May 4, 2011)

*update*

just figured id post a few more pics











my diy lily pipe 










needing a trim










and after a trim










and some berried shrimp



















the trimmings from last time, just sprinkled over sumstrate










and 2 weeks later i flooded










after 3 weeks i drained and this is at 4 weeks










i havnt had any problem at all swapping from emersed to submersed

im happy to hear any comments


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

nice lush carpet.


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

Very well done. I'm jealous of all your HC, my local fish store only had two tiny patches of HC, I fear it'll never grow in. I was worrying about the emerged to submerged aspect of dry planting, glad to see it all worked out for you - gives me hope.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow that's looks good. Looks so nice and healthy.


----------

